# Daten speichern in der SPS / ausserhalb der SPS



## MSP (10 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

im Rahmen unserer Projektarbeit sollen wir ein Hochregallager umsetzen.
Da wir noch kein Modell etc haben, sondern nur die Hardware ( CPU 314C-2DP und ein CP 343-2P ), sind wir im Moment noch dabei uns Gedanken zu machen wie wir das ganze aufziehen wollen.

Als erster Gedanke kommt mir dabei die Ausfallsicherheit, irgendwie müssen wir ja Speichern ob ein Regalfach belegt ist, die Lösung wäre nun über Mikroschalter *Hust*, Lichtschranke oder aber am elegantesten Speichern in der SPS oder einem PC.

Da von uns noch keiner mit der S7 Erfahrungen sammeln konnte, haben wir natürlich spontan mehrere Ideen, wobei keiner weis ob dies zu realisieren ist mit dem was wir haben  :? 

Unsere Ideen im Groben:

- Speichern der Fachbelegung als 1 oder 0 in einer Art Matrix, wobei sich dabei die Frage stellt, wohin das zu speichern wäre:
-- a) Speichern in der SPS in Merkern -> Strom aus, Merker weg? Oder kann man sowas auch sicher in der SPS speichern?
-- b) Speichern in einem PC oder dergleichen, wo dann auch idealer Weise eine Viso drauf liegt. Nur brauchen wir dazu extra Hardware wie zB eine Profibus-Karte im PC oder dergleichen? Wir haben einen PC Adapter v5.1.2 mit dem wir die SPS mit Input füttern, kann man darüber eventuell Daten hin- und herschicken und damit die Daten der Fächer ( 0 oder 1 ) auf dem PC abspeichern, auf dem auch Programmiert wird?

- Abfragen der Fächer mittels Mikroschalter oder Lichtschranke
Das gefällt uns eigendlich garnicht, da sowas doch eigendlich in realen Lägern nicht so gemacht wird, oder?

Oder gibt es eventuell noch andere Alternativen wie man solch ein Projekt realisieren kann?

Michael


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
kannst ja mal hier schauen:
http://www.et.fh-mannheim.de/ias/Studienarbeit/20173.pdf

Wenn Du ein bißschen im Internet rumschaust wirst Du wahrscheinlich sogar über solche Projekte  wie euer stolpern.

Wozu das Rad zweimal erfinden. :lol: 

mfg

dietmar


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Juni 2005)

und nochwas hier aus dem Forum:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1821&highlight=hochregallager

mfg

dietmar


----------



## MSP (11 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die Verweise, hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können das ich nach Lager hätte suchen können, aber in einem SPS-Forum frage ich erstmal nach SPS-Dingen  :lol: 

Ich werde mir die Beispiele mal anschauen, die ein oder andere Idee ist sicherlich dabei. Danke   

Michael


----------



## RMA (12 Juni 2005)

Wenn der 314 ein aktuelles Model mit MMC ist, dann sind sämtlich Speicherbereiche, inkl. Merker remanent. Das heisst, Du kannst alles in einem DB oder in Merker speichern und es geht bei Stromausfall nichts verloren. Also, es ist nicht nötig, zusätzlich Daten in eienm PC zu retten.


----------



## MSP (13 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

für eine geplante Visualisierung des ganzen komme ich aber um eine extra Karte für einen etwaigen PC nicht herum, richtig?
Oder geht das auch über die MPI-Schnittstelle und das Datenkabel?


----------



## RMA (13 Juni 2005)

Die Visualisierung kannst Du auch über die MPI Schnittstelle mit dem MPI Kabel realisieren. Du könntest denselben PC sowohl als PG als auch als Visualisierungs-PC benutzen.


----------



## Zottel (13 Juni 2005)

MSP schrieb:
			
		

> - Speichern der Fachbelegung als 1 oder 0 in einer Art Matrix, wobei sich dabei die Frage stellt, wohin das zu speichern wäre:
> -- a) Speichern in der SPS in Merkern -> Strom aus, Merker weg? Oder kann man sowas auch sicher in der SPS speichern?
> -- b) Speichern in einem PC oder dergleichen, wo dann auch idealer Weise eine Viso drauf
> liegt.
> Michael


Merker sind weg, es sei denn du nimmst bestimmte Merker die du als "remanent" konfiguriert hast. Einfacher ist es, die Daten in einem DB abzulegen. Dort sind sie auch sicherer als auf einem PC.


			
				MSP schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben einen PC Adapter v5.1.2 mit dem wir die SPS mit Input füttern, kann man darüber eventuell Daten hin- und herschicken und damit die Daten der Fächer ( 0 oder 1 ) auf dem PC abspeichern, auf dem auch Programmiert wird?


Ja, das könnt ihr machen. Wenn ihr aus einem eigenen Programm mit der S7 kommunizieren wollt, schaut euch 
http://libnodave.sf.net an.


			
				MSP schrieb:
			
		

> - Abfragen der Fächer mittels Mikroschalter oder Lichtschranke
> Das gefällt uns eigendlich garnicht, da sowas doch eigendlich in realen Lägern nicht so gemacht wird, oder?


Typischerweise speichert man in SPS oder Leitrechner die Koordinaten der Regalfächer. Das erfordert natürlich eine Wegmessung entlang der Achsen. Der Vorteil ist, daß nicht jedes Fach einen Sensor benötigt, daß Fächer verschieden groß sein können und leicht verändert werden können.


----------



## RMA (13 Juni 2005)

> Merker sind weg, es sei denn du nimmst bestimmte Merker die du als "remanent" konfiguriert hast. Einfacher ist es, die Daten in einem DB abzulegen. Dort sind sie auch sicherer als auf einem PC.



In den neuen 300'er CPUs mit MMC sind alle Merker, Zeiten, Zähler und DBs remanent, bzw. können remanent sein (Anzahl und Bereich  ist in HW-Konfig einstellbar).

Eine Ausnahme ist der 317, wo die remanente DBs auf 256 kB begrenzt sind.

Wenn man diese Möglichkeit nutzen will muss man die Remanenz selber einstellen, denn die Voreinstellung ist:

Merker - MB0 - MB15
Zeiten - 0
Zähler - 0


----------



## kpeter (13 Juni 2005)

hallöchen

Sie dir mal moderne Parkhäuser an dort gibts auch bei jeden abstellplatz einen sensor der angibt belegt oder nicht belegt


aber ansonsten muss ich meinen kollegen rechtgeben sensor am greifer rauf und x y kordinaten und du brauchst nur einen sensor

daten würde ich persöhnlich nur in der sps speichern

wir hatten es früher auf einen alten system auf denn pc platte tot daten fort !!!

und sps sollte ja normalerweise mit batterie versorgt sein


----------



## RMA (13 Juni 2005)

> und sps sollte ja normalerweise mit batterie versorgt sein



Nicht nötig mit aktuellen 300 Serie CPUs mit MMC.


----------



## Zottel (13 Juni 2005)

kpeter schrieb:
			
		

> hallöchen
> 
> Sie dir mal moderne Parkhäuser an dort gibts auch bei jeden abstellplatz einen sensor der angibt belegt oder nicht belegt


Beim Parkhaus bestimmt ja der Parker und nicht die Steuerung den "Ziel-Lagerplatz". Geht natürlich, aber kostet auch.
Batteriepufferung halte ich für besser. Flashspeicher hat eine begrenzte Lebensdauer. Bei uns werden Paletten mehrfach rein- und rausgefahren, um mehrere Teile einer Lieferung zusammenzustellen.


----------



## RMA (13 Juni 2005)

> Batteriepufferung halte ich für besser. Flashspeicher hat eine begrenzte Lebensdauer.



Ich weiß eigentlich nicht wo die remanenten Daten mit den neuen 300er CPUs gespeichert werden. Man geht davon aus, dass sie auf der MMC gespeichert werden, aber ich kann mich dies schwer vorstellen der Zeit wegen. Wenn bei einem 317,  256kB DBs + alle Merker, Zeiten und Zähler beim Stromausfall auf der MMC zu schreiben wären, denke ich dies würde ziemlich lange dauern . Und wenn man öfter als beim Stromausfall die Daten zwischen durch speichern würde, dann drohen die Lebensdauer Probleme - aber davon ist von Siemens keine Rede.

Bei den aktuellen 300er CPUs gibt es keine Batterie (auch kein Option).


----------



## MSP (13 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

habe mir Heute nochmal die Steuerung genau angeschaut, wir haben eine MMC drin   
Ein Test mit einem einfachem Merker und danach Stecker ziehen brachte dann auch hervor das der Merker gespeichert wird, also alles was wir wollen 

Da wir im Moment noch auf das Model der Anlage warten vom Christiani-Verlag(?), sind wir im Moment dabei zu schauen was man alles machen kann, vom Koppeln der Anlage mit einer Sensorerfassung WAS da ankommt ( ein anderes Projekt mit der selben Steuerung ) bis hin zum Ein- und Auslagern ist bei uns im Moment alles dabei.
Nur da uns das Model fehlt wissen wir noch nicht einmal wo welche Sensoren und Aktoren bereits vorhanden sind und wo und wie wir das ganze erweitern können 

Aber das Thema ist mehr als Interessant, wobei allein in 10 Minuten bei uns die wildesten Gedanken aufkahmen wie man was machen kann im Lager.
Am meisten Diskutiert wird dabei die Belegt-Erfassung, on man Schalter nimmt, oder doch 'nur' per Software in der SPS speichert und dann das ganze noch Visualisiert und auf einem PC ausgibt. Leider haben wir kein Touchpanel zur verfügung um das ganze auch noch darüber laufen zu lassen, was dann ja auch das Thema der MPI-Kommunikation erübrigen würde.

Auf jeden Fall ein dickes Danke an Euch und für die Mühen!

Michael


----------



## Unreal (24 Juni 2005)

Hallo, mal ne blöde Frage

Soll die Anlage von Christiani eigentlich das ganze Einsortieren und Einlagern 
simulieren können ??? (Schulprojekt??)


Wenn ja, könnte man vielleicht zum Einsortieren über kapazitive und
induktive Sensoren lösen. 
Wir haben mal ein ähnliches Projekt aufgebaut:
haben uns kleine Klötzchen aus Kunststoff und Metall  gefräst und diese dann als "Pakete" mit unterschiedlichen Abmaßen auf ein "Paketband" geschoben, das eine automatische Aussortierung mit Hilfe von Pneumatikzylindern übernommen hat. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja sowas in eurem Projekt gebrauchen.
z.B. wenn "Packet" > 20cm oder aus Eisen, dann einlagern in Fach B3,
Wenn "Packet<10cm und aus Kunststoff, dann einlagern in Fach C12

Gruß Unreal


----------



## maxmax (26 Juni 2005)

Hallo MSP,


> Leider haben wir kein Touchpanel zur verfügung um das ganze auch noch darüber laufen zu lassen, was dann ja auch das Thema der MPI-Kommunikation erübrigen würde



Wir Benutzen in der Firma dieses:
http://www.elektroniknet.de/topics/bauelemente/produkte/2005/0002/index_b.htm
Touchpanel von Matsushita (heute Panasonic), kostet nur 250,- €
Die ProgSoftware kommt noch dazu (wurde auch eine Zeitlang kostenlos zum Download angeboten), ich glaube da gibt es auch einen Treiber für Simatic


----------



## MSP (30 Juni 2005)

Unreal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, mal ne blöde Frage
> 
> Soll die Anlage von Christiani eigentlich das ganze Einsortieren und Einlagern
> simulieren können ??? (Schulprojekt??)
> ...



Moin,

also da ein Fehler bei der Bestellung vorlag und das Model nicht rechtzeitig ankommen wird, wieso auch immer, haben wir begonnen ein Lager mit 16 Fächern aus vorhandener Fischertechnik aufzubauen.

Das Model von Christiani kann das alleine nicht mit deim einsortieren, aber es gibt noch 2 andere Modelle, welche man auch als Komplettpaket bestellen kann, welche per Sensoren die Kisten erkennen ( Ind., Kap. ) und diese an einen Roboter leiten. Man kann dann auch sicherlich anhand der Daten der Sensoren diese Kisten in die Lagerfächer einsortieren.

Wir haben nun aber vor, das Lager mit einem Band beliefern zu lassen, ein Gabelstapler sortiert dann die Kisten in die Fächer, und kann diese auch wieder auf einem anderen Band zum aussortieren ablegen.

Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit, das ganze über einen S/ OPC(?) Server laufen zu lassen, da bekommen wir aber noch die Handbücher zu.

Primär wollen wir ersteinmal die Anlage normal ans laufen bekommen, wenn noch genug Zeit ist gehen wir eventuell die OPC-Sache noch an, was sicherlich sehr interessant ist 

Michael


----------

